# chumaceras + opresores + cabezales



## Slurpyboy

I'm translating the following sentences for an automated box maker machine... Can someone help me find the best English translations for the words in *BOLD*?

Lubricar todas las *chumaceras* moderadamente.  

Verificar y, si es nesesario apretar *opresores* de las poleas.  

Verificar que el freno de los *cabezales* esté libre de obstáculos.  

Thanks.


----------



## Sils

¿Es mexicano? "Chumaceras" no lo conozco.
Para opresores, Oppresors as a noun will be ok,
Para cabezales, you can use "head" as a noun, too.


----------



## Slurpyboy

I think I got it... anyone agree?

chumaceras = shaft bearings
opresores = set screws
cabezales = tracks or headers


----------



## hypertweeky

*It sounds good to me! Thanks for the translation of "chumaceras", I never heard of it before! *


----------



## el_novato

Chumacera is not a Mexican word; it is a Portuguese word (chumaceira).  It have three definitions in "Diccionario de la Lengua Española".  For this case the definition is the next "Pieza de metal o madera, con una muesca en que descansa y gira cualquier eje de maquinaria".


----------



## Slurpyboy

Gracias a todos.


----------



## hypertweeky

*Opps, mea culpa, sorry!*
*Good catch, thanks! *


----------



## el_novato

Chumacera =  shaft bearing?
What do you say about these words?

Chumacera = pillow block, axle box.


You can check "journal bearing".

I hope that helps.
Greetings.


----------



## el_novato

Then, for me the correct word is 

*pillow block* chumacera


----------



## Slurpyboy

Honestly, I think "shaft bearing" is the best translation after looking at the pictures and also given the definition by you before, el novato..., it sounds much better also. Thank you all very much for your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## el_novato

The objective is to help you.  Thanks to you too.


----------

